# Where to go with 3 kids under 4?



## Whirl (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok, for those of you who like traveling with your kids, I am looking for suggestions on where to go next year. 

We have taken our 3 year old a few places since she was born ( mostly caribbean like St. John, Aruba, etc) an Disneyworld and Hilton Head. We love these trips and she remembers them and talks about them all the time.

We now have 3 week old twins ( boy and girl) and I am starting to think about vacation planning for next year. We would like to do two trips. I always prefer one to be to a tropical/caribbean like location ( must have clear blue water and clean white sand -- very healing for mom's soul).

But, I am trying to be open-minded and seeking advice as to what locations have worked really well for your families...

We don't want to go until June or so at the earliest, as I prefer the babies to be 6 months plus if it involves major travel. 

So, brave family travelers....where do you suggest?  We often take the grandparents, too if the location and accomodations are appropriate ( like the Westin 3 BR villa in St John was awesome for both sets fo grandparents as well as ourselves!) 

Ideas?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ouch!! Three under 4??  1 in 3?? I was thinking Legoland and then realized they were under 4 - but, if you've been to Disneyland with the others?  No idea where you live but California and Florida are good. It looks like you prefer to be out of country in beautiful, romantic locations.  You know, come to think of it, maybe Ohio would be better for you.  Try Christmas Dells in the summer.


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 20, 2006)

We did a lot of low-key beach vacations when our kids were young, generally staying within the U.S. simply because it was a challenge to do long flights.  (We had two who were only 16 months apart.)  We liked the Gulf coast of Florida - nice beaches and milder waves.  Favorites were Long Boat Key and Marco Island.  We liked to vacation there in early September.  The water was warm then, and it was a very quiet time.  We also did Myrtle Beach - again nice beach and fun things to do - in summer.   We did go to Grand Cayman, because that was one of the closer Caribbean destinations  Seven Mile Beach was great for kids.  We waited until after they were kindergarten age to start the longer Caribbean flights, like St. Martin and Aruba, simply because it was such a long time on a plane for midwesterners.

In general, vacations during those years were pretty low key.  We planned our day around kids' naps and early bedtimes, so we could enjoy activities and not have to deal with crabby kids melting down.  We didn't try to see everything and do everything, and sometimes the highlight of the day would be the nearby playground.  We ate lots of meals in, and enjoyed doing take out from local restaurants or grocery stores (i.e., great steamed shrimp from the markets in Florida).  We also rented a high chair sometimes, because it made mealtimes so much easier.

You're lucky to be able to have grandparents join you.  That would give you a chance to actually have to have a brief break yourself.


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 21, 2006)

When my kids were young we only did local beach resorts in New Jersey.

Of course, that was before timeshares.

For me the hassel of traveling with small kids took the joy out of the trip so we waited until age 5 or so.

Good luck.


----------



## Kay H (Dec 21, 2006)

Congratulations on the birth of your twins.  I had 3 boys under 4 and we camped so I can't help you out with ts vacations but just wanted to offer my congrats.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 21, 2006)

We've done a lot of travel to Hawaii with our girls since they were very young.  Of course from the west coast it's fairly easy for us to get there.  For many years they were happier playing in the pool at the timeshare than anywhere else.  Now that they're older they can appreciate other aspects of travel.


----------



## EAM (Dec 21, 2006)

*Any place close to where you live*

It has been a while since my kids were small, but I still remember my older son screaming for hours during and after a flight to Florida when he was about 6 months old.  And I have a similar memory of my younger son on a long car trip across the mountains.   Small children cannot always handle the changes in air pressure that occur during flights or changes in altitude. 

Also, with two infants, I think a car trip is more practical than a flight because it is easier to bring along car seats, travel cribs, strollers, etc.  Rent a mini-van or standard van if you don't have one already.


----------



## CMF (Dec 21, 2006)

*Disney Cruise??*

I heard that they are great for families.  My sister (a Disney cast member) has been pushing a cruise for me and my kids for years.  We may finally take her up on it in 2008.

Charles


----------



## arlene22 (Dec 21, 2006)

Harborside just built a new pool area for little ones. I haven't seen it yet, but it is on the website. My kids love it there. Short plane trip from the East Coast (3 hours from NYC). Been taking my 3 kids to the Bahamas every year since they were 1, 4 and 6 years old.


----------



## Whirl (Dec 22, 2006)

*Dianey Cruise*

I have never been a cruise fan, but a couple of my colleagues just came back and took their 3  and 5  year olds and traveled with other family with even smaller kids and all had a blast....Definitely on the TO DO list...although perhaps I should wait to do that until the twins are a little older ( maybe 2). I think shore excursions and things might be a little tough with them so small and the schedule is not very flexible.

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Whirl (Dec 22, 2006)

*Bahamaa-- Not a bad idea...*

This may be a good idea, although I alsways thought I would save the Atlantis trip until everyone could appreciate it, BUT perhaps we just have to go back again! That would be terrible...

I have only been to Freeport and I have to say, it was the only tropical locale I would never want to return to and as such probably have painted all of the bahamas with the same unfair brush stoke...even though I KNOW Nassau and Paradise Island and especially the out islands must all be VERY different ! 

Goo one for consideration, too while trying to remain open minded. The easy flight is a HUGE bonus and it gets mommy to her clear blue water and clean white sand! 

This year, while I was pregnant with the twins and not allowed to travel from very early on was the first year in 15+ years that I haven't been to at least one ( and usually several) tropical spots....Yikes...can't have that keep happening!


----------



## Whirl (Dec 22, 2006)

Stmartin Fan --- definitely on the same page about minding the kids' schedules...keeps everyone happier in the long run despite enjoye immediate sacrifices!  

I like the idea of keeping ( SOME) of the trips close to home while they are small....Don't like the beaches near us, so we have to travel at least to 6-11 hours for those we like, but we have broken up the trip an seems manageable.


It sounds so sensible to wait on the longer trips until they are older, but I suppose I will have to potentially find out the hard way. We have really enjoyed our trips abroad ( to carefully selected destinations) with our 3 year old and hope to be able to pull off a few with she and the twins as well. A challenge, YES! but I am up for it. I have seen lots of people do it successfully, so I am confident that we can, too,...uh right?! 


Florida is a great idea! Because I always yearn to be outo f th country, I forget that some of my desires can actually be met here in the states, and would be significantly easier than the long schlep, especially to some of my favorite locations!  Marco Island, Sanibel, Keys...all great ideas. I realy don't know Florida well, so I'll have to do some research. Might be just the ticket!

Kay- Thanks for the well wishes!

Luanne -- I agree Hawaii would be awesome for small ones... once you are there. I have to admit, that despite feeling up to a challenge...the trip from the EAST coast seems a little scary. Might try a practice trip first and if I find out all three are good travelers then we'll go for it.


----------



## gretel (Dec 23, 2006)

*A few closer trips with kids*

I have been traveling with my sons (now ages 7 and 9) and my mom since the kids were babies.  They have enough frequent flyer miles for a free trip!  

Bahamas:  They loved Atlantis!!  There is much to do for everyone.  We'll definitely go back again and again (I agree that Freeport wasn't nearly as nice).  

Aruba:  The kids enjoyed Aruba (because they get to snorkel).  We're returning next week!

Florida:  I drive from NJ every year.  The west coast (Sarasota area) is great for shell collecting.  We also make a trip to Venice beach for shark teeth hunting.  There are great restaurants and beautiful state parks.  The east coast is great for the waves.  My kids also loved the airboat ride (cabbage fish camp).  I always find things to do.  I also take a day or two for amusement park day trips (if we don't stay in Orlando or Tampa).

HTH!


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 24, 2006)

I would definitely go for a driving location. A flight with all the baby equipment for that lovely brood makes me shiver. 

Sheila


----------



## sage (Dec 27, 2006)

*Vacationing with Tint Tots*

Congratulations on your twins and the courage to travel with them. Most people put travel off until they grow up a bit.
I can't advise you of the best resorts in the US for kids as I live in Australia BUT I travelled a lot when my kids were tiny. We took them on a 24 hour flight to Canada when they were 1 & 3! I bought them back alone as my husband was there for work.
Some tips:
Choose somewhere that has something for them AND for you. It's also your holiday and you can go stir crazy doing everything kiddy.
Try and stick to their routine - naps, eating & bedtime. They are less grumpy and you are less frustrated at 3 year old temper tantrums.
Pick somewhere, if possible, that has a creche. We put ours in one on one vacation so we could go out to dinner alone. They loved it and so did we.
If driving more than 2 hours, buy a new toy or two (activity centre maybe) to open after your first pit stop. It's a great way to get a stubborn toddler back into the car. Books on tape or CD are also great.
Also try and stop somewhere near a park or play area so the toddler can run around. You get refreshed & they get worn out & sleep for the next leg of the journey.
If travelling by plane, do something similar at or before the airport. 
Take travel sickness medication just in case your oldest is a vomitter. Nothing worse than a flight with babies to look after and the older one throwing up every 10 minutes. Worse still driving with the smell of vomit.
If driving, take a box of bicarbonate of soda. Soaks up spills and vomit and takes away the smell. Pour it on the spot and leave it to dry. Vacuum it up when you get there.
One last tip - take a freshly laundered pillow case or rug from home for each. They will settle better and quicker if where they are sleeping smells like home.
Just remember, these holidays are the best ones - you choose the destination and they are still too young to argue about what the resort has or hasn't got.
Good luck and have fun. 
Gillian


----------



## hofftkmn (Dec 28, 2006)

nightnurse613 said:


> It looks like you prefer to be out of country in beautiful, romantic locations.



Hence, three kids in four years. It appears that you make good use of your vacation time!!


----------



## Whirl (Dec 28, 2006)

*Ha Ha Ha*



hofftkmn said:


> Hence, three kids in four years. It appears that you make good use of your vacation time!!




Actually my oldest JUST turned 3, so it is really 3 kids in just over THREE years!   I'm a believer in efficiency!

Take care, 
Cheryl


----------



## Whirl (Dec 28, 2006)

sage said:


> Congratulations on your twins and the courage to travel with them. Most people put travel off until they grow up a bit.
> I can't advise you of the best resorts in the US for kids as I live in Australia BUT I travelled a lot when my kids were tiny. We took them on a 24 hour flight to Canada when they were 1 & 3! I bought them back alone as my husband was there for work.
> Some tips:...
> 
> Gillian



Gillian, 


24 HOUR FLIGHT, WOW! I am not proposing nearly anything so daring!

Thanks for the great tips and the encouragement.Its good to know others have worked out some of the kinks before me and can pass on what they ahve learned form their experiences.  I definitely agree that a key element to maintaining sanity is to mind the kids schedules! With three in tow, I can only imagine how important that will be. I will file away this thread and all these great tips for reference!

Cheryl


----------



## Whirl (Dec 28, 2006)

sfwilshire said:


> I would definitely go for a driving location. A flight with all the baby equipment for that lovely brood makes me shiver.
> 
> Sheila



Sheila, you do have a point. Most gear can be packed, rented, or even shipped ahead, so there are ways around it. The biggest challenge, is that I have always been a strong advocate of babies in airline safe car seats and lugging and installing one was bad enough!


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 29, 2006)

My family has never been accused of traveling light. Coming back from Hawaii in June, we had the max checked bags for the six of us, the max carryon, and one or two they could have argued about if they had been nasty. Luckily, three of the kids were big enough to carry bags and even the youngest could basically manuever down an aisle under his own steam. Of course, we could have shopped less and it would have been better, but we love all our treasures. 

Now I'm worried about our trip to the British Isles next June, since they seem to have more limited baggage allowances from what my neighbor told me.

Sheila


----------



## calgal (Dec 29, 2006)

*It's just a phase in your life*

I have two older kids who were 6 and 9 when their twin brothers were born. We had travelled with them extensively (Hawaii, Mexico, Europe, Canada). But when the twins came along, the reality of journeying with them set in and for the next several years we limited ourselves to driving trips or less than 1 hour flights. We actually found the driving trips to be less stressful, as they could bring their comfort objects with them easily, and we weren't under so much time pressure for the departure. These road trips were fun in a different way, although we did miss the tropical locales. Since they turned 5 (they are 7 as of today), we have resumed travelling the way we used to. (I am typing this from Kona.) I guess what I am saying is that your life has changed significantly with the twins (congratulations!) and it is sometimes easier to change your travel goals than to try to keep doing what used to be pretty easy and fun. By the time they are 4 or 5, they will be more "portable" and resilient, making long journeys fun again.


----------



## ysr_racer (Dec 29, 2006)

Whirl said:


> Where to go with 3 kids under 4?




I've waited until after Christmas to respond.

Where to go with 3 kids under 4? Planned Parenthood


----------



## daventrina (Dec 30, 2006)

Whirl said:


> Where to go with 3 kids under 4?


Someplace within a close drive from home. 
A 6 month doesn't know their on vacation and a 3 yr old will be happy with wherever they go...


----------



## Sydney (Dec 30, 2006)

daventrina said:


> Someplace within a close drive fro home.
> A 6 month doesn't know their on vacation and a 3 yr old will be happy with wherever they go...



True, true.

Cheryl, congratulations on your twins. 3  kids in three years - very efficient.


----------



## Whirl (Dec 31, 2006)

*A wonderful phase indeed!*



calgal said:


> I guess what I am saying is that your life has changed significantly with the twins (congratulations!) and it is sometimes easier to change your travel goals than to try to keep doing what used to be pretty easy and fun. By the time they are 4 or 5, they will be more "portable" and resilient, making long journeys fun again.



Thanks, Calgal, It's always interesting to hear perspectives from those who have been there.  Adapting my travel goals is what this whole thread is about...I just don't want to stop traveling completely with the children.

 Our family of three children traveled lots when we were young and I think it is such an important experience for kids...and they remember more than I think we give them credit for. My brothers and I remember lots from some very young ages....


----------



## Whirl (Dec 31, 2006)

ysr_racer said:


> I've waited until after Christmas to respond.
> 
> Where to go with 3 kids under 4? Planned Parenthood



Cute! 



Sydney said:


> True, true.
> 
> Cheryl, congratulations on your twins. 3  kids in three years - very efficient.



Thanks!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have six children. NONE less than 3 years apart. In fact, two of my sons were born on June 10, exactly three years apart! That's what I call family planning!:ignore:


----------



## Whirl (Dec 31, 2006)

nightnurse613 said:


> I have six children. NONE less than 3 years apart. In fact, two of my sons were born on June 10, exactly three years apart! That's what I call family planning!:ignore:



I guess that certainly makes you highly qualified for the "nightnurse" designation! 

OucH!   God Bless You...I'm done!

As  a matter of fact, all three of my children's birthday's are 1 day apart. My daughters is the 27th and my twins are the 28th!


----------



## swsc16 (Jan 4, 2007)

Luv this discussion, here's my quick reply for now.

I can't speak about multiple children yet, I only have a son (for now), currently 3.5yo, and he is such a well-traveled baby.  We started making a long-drive to PismoBeach (roughly 3 hours drive) when he was 4 months old, and since then, we never stopped traveling regularly.  We make sure we have an out-of-town trip for every major holiday.

He's been to
Philippines for 4x (our home country) -- all trips for family emergencies
Chicago
Orlando & Daytona Beach
Cancun
Lake Havasu
BigBear
4 day-cruise to Baja California -- for his 1yo bday
LasVegas - he was 1.5yo, and we braved the Vegas  NewYears' Eve crowd with a stroller (that doesn't make us bad parents, right? 
SanDiego - at least 2x a year
Sacramento - at least 2x a year, his cousins are there
all theme parks in SoCal and SanDiego
Disneyland - at least 1x a month, cause we currently have an annual pass 
lots of other nearby places

My big problem really is how to organize tons of pictures we've accumulated and to journal all the beautiful family memories we've made  

That said, I am not too sure if I'll be able to manage continue a lot of traveling if I'll get pregnant (hopefully soon!), and more so traveling with 2 or 3 kids (but as they say, fear is all in the mind).  
So congratulations and I really have a lot of respect and reverence to parents with multiple kids, and more so, to parents who travel a lot with multiple babies/toddlers! 

ok my son is boxing me out in the computer


----------



## elaine (Jan 4, 2007)

*I had baby twins and a 4 yr old--my favorite places*

June and 6 mths old is perfect raveling time--twins are sleeping thru the night and very portable.  I wuld try to go by mid-June, if to carib. or hawaii--you have great weather and have better availability b/c a lot of schools are not out.
You are also at a good age to travel to Europe, etc.  This should be a GOOD vacation, b/c the next two years will not be as easy--plan for low key places with little parks and playgrounds and splash pools---in other words, it could be 30 minutes from your home.

You might consider HAwaii--great for the 4 yr old and not as hot in June.

Disney cruise is the only one with "daycare" for babies--but it's $$$--and really, at 6 mths old and if you have grandparents who can actually help out, it's pretty easy.
Pick your dream place and go! ps--BUT--for NEXT year--2 suggestions based on my vacations--consider Waterside by Spinnaker at Hilton HEAd.  It has a large zero entry pool with a BIG sun umbrella--you can actually have toddlers olds play in water and you can sit under the umbrella and have a good day!!  IT also has a little "waterpark" (waterworks in a deeper babypool) that your 4-5 yr old would have fun in and the twins would be OK with you in it (a little too deep for toddlers without parents help).  The units are large and newish--also a short walk down a shaded street to the beach--we also rented bikes with a trailer for the twins--and there is putt-putt right across the street and you can walk with the twins in stroller----very relaxing place--esp. for parents with young toddlers.
We also like Virginia Beach Turtle CAy---right across from beach, zero entry pool that is only 3 feet deep all over--at end of boardwalk--so you can rent bikes, skate, etc. but you are not on busy side--also you can stroll babies/toddlers to restuarant, coffee, beach activities---with toddler twins, I found that days that you can just stroll/walk around and not have to get in/out carseats makes life SOOO much more relaxed--again this year is easy--but consider these places for NEXT summer.


----------



## M&M (Jan 4, 2007)

*I haven't read all the posts in this thread, but...*

I can't help suggesting one of the Royal Resorts in Cancun.
This gives you the Blue water and white sand, you're out of the country, but relatively close etc.

Let us know what you end up deciding,
Mike


----------



## Amy (Jan 7, 2007)

Congratulations on the twins!  I have an almost 3 year old who is well travelled as well, but I hate lugging all the additional gear and I cannot imagine lugging more for an additional set of twins!  I started shipping a medium size box of extra stuff directly to the resort about a year ago when we head for Florida for our WDW trips.  This last December I actually shipped an entire 26" suitcase!  It may sound silly to some, but it felt like a big difference when walking through the airport and baggage claim as we are also lugging a car seat and stroller along with other luggage.  And I had one fewer checked bag to worry about getting lost during the holiday rush.  We had so much stuff because we spent a week on a cruise following the land vacation and the cruise portion needed additional change of clothing.  Anyway, the suitcase was packed with extra clothing, gear, diapers, etc. and it cost around $30+ via DHL (the price was just a few dollars more via FedEx or UPS).  We did lug it back but only because we flew back the same day we disembarked the ship -- so no time to ship.  Next time think I may again ship at least one suitcase to/from our destination as we'll be travelling with #2 plus a second car seat and more stuff.


----------



## akbmusic (Jan 8, 2007)

*Does it have to be the beach?*

I am a big beach lover too! But, if it doesn't have to be the beach, you may want to consider southern Arizona. My son went when he was 3 and loved it!


----------



## charford (Jan 8, 2007)

I would recommend going wherever and whenever the grandparents want to go!


----------



## swsc16 (Jan 8, 2007)

Whirl said:


> The biggest challenge, is that I have always been a strong advocate of babies in airline safe car seats and lugging and installing one was bad enough!



By the way, the All-In-One Car Seat Stroller is really one of my Top3 "Heaven-Sent" BabyGears that I've bought.

Here's the link:    
http://www.skymall.com/shopping/detail.htm?pid=101887706&c=

I actually got it for a tad bit cheaper from another website, but I already forgot that website, cause it was 3 years ago.

This carseat/stroller never fails to give us "amazing/amusing" looks from other parents ("that's cool, where'd you get that?").
And from flight crew --- "Ma'am, you need to check in that stroller in the gate".... ahh, uhmmm Sir, it's a car seat too!  

When my son was a baby/infant and sleeping a lot, he slept through while disembarking the plane, since we just lifted the carseat, converted to stroller in a snap, and he snoozed all the while :zzz: 

Still, I cannot imagine lugging/installing 3 carseats in the plane!


----------



## Whirl (Jan 9, 2007)

swsc16 said:


> Luv this discussion, here's my quick reply for now.
> 
> I can't speak about multiple children yet, I only have a son (for now), currently 3.5yo, and he is such a well-traveled baby.  We started making a long-drive to PismoBeach (roughly 3 hours drive) when he was 4 months old, and since then, we never stopped traveling regularly.  We make sure we have an out-of-town trip for every major holiday.



WOW, I  missed a few replies...your son has REALLY travelled...4X to the Phillipines...that's a big trip! I am just contemplating 2 week long trips each year....there are always short jaunts and other events, like weddings, etc.

As committed as I am to travelling with my kids, your travel log makes me tired!


----------



## Whirl (Jan 9, 2007)

Amy said:


> Congratulations on the twins!  I have an almost 3 year old who is well travelled as well, but I hate lugging all the additional gear and I cannot imagine lugging more for an additional set of twins!




Hi Amy
That is a great list of suggestions. I know there are lots of grest places obviously, IN the US...but we have travelled out of the country alot, specifically saving the US trips for the kids, so you have some great ideas both in and out. 


I just have to branch out and do some research on all these great places. They really do love to travel and they REMEMBER the trips. My daughterbrings them up all the time...

One of her favorite pretend play scenarios is taking a trip...she is the passenger, my husband is the pilot and  I am the flight attendant. She apparantly flys a private jet, however, as we stop whenever and whereever SHE desires ...

Cheryl


----------



## Whirl (Jan 20, 2007)

*Where to go from Rhode Island?*

Well, we have a famnily wedding to go to in August in Rhode Island we have learned...so any suggestions on where to go from there. Could be a drive or we could just hop on a plane and fly right down to Florida?

Have I asked too much, now?


----------



## gretel (Jan 21, 2007)

*New England*

I've done weekend trips with my kids to Mystic, CT and Wells, Maine.  There are beaches, shopping, villages, boat rides, and more. 

One thing I did a lot was take the kids to Borders or B&N, grab a travel book and sit with them in the kids section.  It helped me plan lots of fun trips to different places while they explored new books too.


----------

